
Last.fm Event Pictures Greasemonkey Script - danw
http://www.danshub.com/blog/2007/lastfm-event-pictures-greasemonkey-script/
======
danw
Just got a heads up that last.fm are about to release a new beta any minute
now that makes this script redundant :)

~~~
danw
See <http://www.danshub.com/blog/2007/lastfm-launches-new-events-features/>
for follow up

------
joshwa
I'm building a whole startup around something a little bit like this...

~~~
danw
ooo, I'm curious to hear more

~~~
joshwa
email me- josh at joshwand.com

